# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protien Muffins and Waffles

## JohnboyF

Enjoy Boys and Girls

whoever else has been eating Egg whites and Oat for breakfast for their entire lives. I created something which i think is pretty damn good. 
ITS just EGG WHITES, OATS and Water NOTHING ELSE.

First Protien Muffins ( i do this when I have no time )
Preheat the oven at 425 will your making the batter
IN a bowl combine
1-1/2 cup oats
8 eggwhites 
water for volume ( not sure how much enough so i can fill up the tray)
Spray the Tray with Fat Free Pam

Let them cook for 25 min at 425..( I set the timer on my over do my cardio come back and oh baby)

I like these becasue with a 1/.5 cup u can get 12 muffins they are crunchy. ( nothing added no splenda or anything)

----------


## JohnboyF

Protien Waffles ( nothing added again)
Pre heat your waffle iron
1) Cup-.5 cup oats
2) 8 egg whites
3) water

Mix it up and throw the batter on the iron. Dont lock the lid of the iron becasue the whites rise so the lid just pops up. So leave it closed but not locked. Let it run for 2 cycles. (light on then lights on again) they come out amazing. This takes a little more time but its great for the weekend. When your family is eating Toast and Egg or Real waffles.. Add some ATkins Sugar Free Syrup (0 calrioes per 1/4 cup of syrup and you have the real deal)

----------


## Kale

I an reading this with a huge plate of scrambled egg whites sitting in front of me and thinking "Hmmmmmmm" !!!!

----------


## Boost n Juice

Sounds good man! For a different muffin texture, you can chot up the oats by putting them in a food processor...Also if want a less dense muffin, something a more light and air, whip the egg whites prior to cooking...

----------


## eatit

to give them extra protein i kick in some whey. If i'm bulking I'll drop in a bunch of peanut butter too.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Cottage cheese works well too.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

looks damn fine!

----------


## Boost n Juice

> to give them extra protein i kick in some whey. If i'm bulking I'll drop in a bunch of peanut butter too.


Heat kills the protein content in whey powder...  :Frown:  That's when you buy whey powder, it's always has the word "COLD"..."COLD ion exhcanged" or "COLD processed"...

Want more of a protein kick, simply add more egg whites...  :Wink:

----------


## bcap

I just made these and they're great - thanks!

----------


## mwolffey

nice...thanks bro, ill try them tommorrow morning

----------


## Kash0620

awesome!!!! a lot better than scrambled egg whites... i love waffles!!!

----------


## SaintGJR7

Want to try these - they look good - any idea roughly on how much water to use?

----------


## JohnboyF

I just use enough to fill up the trey b/c one cup of oats and 8 egg whites it doesnt get wet at all.. Proally about 1/2 a cup (not exaclty sure maybe more)

i also started adding instant coffee to the mixture for the caffeine hit early morning

----------


## SaintGJR7

Sounds great - going to have to try these tomorrow or sunday when i can get hold of a tray to bake them in.

Problem with making stuff like this is that i always want to eat the lot in one go.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

u can also use a baking dish, i eat the whole its oly 8egg whites and 1 cup of oats..

U can even use .5-.75 oats and still get a muffin trey full need to add more water though.

----------


## SaintGJR7

Ah right in that case then i will use a baking tray and go for it, sounds awesome.  :Big Grin: 

You want pics too.  :Wink:

----------


## JohnboyF

lol sure.... just make sure use a good baking dish or spray the hell out it with pam (unless u have good non-stick one).. add some sf jam and syrup and your golden

----------


## SaintGJR7

Dont have sugar free jam or syrup here in England - never seen any.

Got some 1 calorie spray stuff which will be the same as that pam stuff i imagine.

----------


## JohnboyF

Yup pam is non stick cooking spray. Also for a spread u could take a couple of spoons of protien add some drops of wter to make a paste/thick spread.

----------


## SaintGJR7

A spread? What to use that for?

----------


## JohnboyF

Well if your one of those people who are picky about taste. They taste good in my opinion but i eat plain tuna and plain egg whites lol. I was just suggesting in-case you need some extra sweetness.

----------


## SaintGJR7

A no - im ok with that to be honest.

Definatley going to give these a try - they sound excellent.

----------


## halobolic

how much water for muffins and waffles please pm not post or both!

----------


## pennstateED

mufffins!! 
im trying it this week

----------

